# I have a 30 lb chunk of tripe in my shower



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

That almost sounds like the punchline to a joke, doesn't it.









I'm thawing my latest tripe order - 30 pounds, ground, all in one big chunk. Oh, joy.

Tomorrow it should be thawed enough to rebag and then load into my freezer. Then I will bleach down the shower!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Where do you get that?
My grocery store doesnt carry it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Brave person! So nice to your doggers!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh that just sounds scary!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Eeek!

Tripe is not something that I would put in my shower.. lol. I dethaw that in the laundry room sink, no where near where I relax and clean myself... your BRAVE!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I can only imagine the smell!!!!! OMG....I fell over when I read your post!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hopefully the dogs cannot get it! Yuk!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe some day I will be desensitized after years of experience - but for now - I will scrub floors if I have to in order to afford smaller chubs. More contained and less elapsed "stinky time"! I wonder if Amaruq will be coming over for breakfast and to help you package it all?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Martie Maybe some day I will be desensitized after years of experience - but for now - I will scrub floors if I have to in order to afford smaller chubs. More contained and less elapsed "stinky time"! I wonder if Amaruq will be coming over for breakfast and to help you package it all?


Not me but Keyzah would love to come and help dispose of the "green stinky yummies".


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My DH doesn't even like it in the dog fridge(beer fridge, too)...he would have a fit if he found it in the shower!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

and THAT is why I'm sticking to Kibble! blahhh


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

can u safely defrost and refreeze?


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I saw my first whole tripe a couple of weekends ago...yuck!

I am more than willing to pay a little more to have my tripe ground and packaged in 2lb containers lol!


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: dresdencan u safely defrost and refreeze?


Yep. Sure can!


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

We buy our tripe in 30lb ground frozen blocks too! we thaw 30lbs at a time in a walmart large plastic tub, works great!! we used to use the bathtub but then had a mess transporting from tub to kitchen sink/scale. Now we can use the tub keeps mess localized and then bleach out the tub. get the tub with handles easier to tote around.

we tried to save money ONCE and bought tripe in strips and I tried to SELF GRIND with one of those counter manuel grinders! HAHA was that a joke and a mess. That stuff is like rubber, wouldnt grind. 

Nope we now buy frozen ground 30lb blocks and just deal with one block at a time. we thaw and package in 1lb bags and refreeze. Chio loves his 1lb tripe a day!

we try to buy 6 months at a time and the big scare is hopeing the freezer doesnt go out or electric. WHEW!!!!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I have thought about buying tripe in bulk, but Lauri's shower scenario is the reason why I haven't!







I only have one bathroom.

I'd love to feed tripe more often, but I'm having trouble finding a supplier that's relatively close and less than $2/pound.

~Kristin


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.taylorpondfarms.com possibly has distributors near you(they are located on the MI/OH border. So you wouldn't have to pay shipping costs. 
I use to get it from http://www.aplaceforpaws.com in OH, are you near them?


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

No, I am in southern Ohio. I'll check TPF.

~Kristin


----------



## kkalligher (Jan 29, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: dresdencan u safely defrost and refreeze?


Absolutely! I always do that. I try to break the pieces apart when they are still super cold, but fear not, it is not a problem.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The shower is in our downstairs bathroom. It's the same shower I use to wash out the tubs from our store co-op group.

Took me about 30 minutes from start (getting ziplock bags open and ready, scale out and bowl for weighing) to almost finished (still have to clean up shower and throw out the box.

The dogs kept walking in to see if they could "help" me.









I had the bathroom door shut and turned on the exhaust fan when I was doing the packaging but I did that mostly for DH.

The smell really doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

There's a company that delivers to Cincinnati, but it's over an hour away and I can never make the pickup times. Well, a friend was looking for a raw venison source, so I suggested this place and she's going to pick up my order as well. Yes!!

No bulk tripe, though--guess I'll miss out on thawing a humumgous chunck of tripe in my shower! 

~Kristin


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow. That is commitment!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I get my tripe from another local raw feeder. She drives two hours north to pick it up (bulk order for several of us).


----------

